# FLR(M) extension checklist



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

Hello

We are applying for FLR(M) visa to extended my application (wife) stay in the UK. I arrived in april 2013 and we are staying with sponsors mother house from when I arrived in the UK until now.

We just want to for someone to look at our checklist and if we are missing anything? 

Application
- FLR (M) application filled in by hand 
- Passport (applicant)
- 2x UK standard photographs (with name on back of both) (applicant)
- Photocopy of all passport pages (Sponsor, me) 
- 1x UK standard photographs (with name on back of both) (sponsor)
- IHS confirmation (with REF number) 
- IHS payment email

Financial Requirements 
- Letter from company stating permanent contract, start date, current salary (on headed paper, signed by HR manager) 
- P60 (year end April 2015) 
- 6 months bank statements 
- 6 months payslips (e-slips printed) 

Accommodation 
- tenancy agreement
- house inspection report from first application (still living at the same property)
- letter from my sponsor mum confirming we are living with her 

English requirement
- A1 (GESE grade 2) certificate from trinity college

Relationship 
- Wedding certificate 
- Photo's - 10 from wedding, 10 historical 
- Birth certificate (our son) 
- Letter from college confirming she was living at this address from 2013 (applicant name)
- GP registration letter 2014 (applicant name)
- Quarterly british gas bills from april 2013 to april 2015 (sponsor and mother name)
- BT bills from November 2014 to date (it was under sponsor mothers name before that date)
- Nhs letter during pregnancy 2014 (applicant)
- NI number letter November 2014 (applicant)
- HSBC statements 2013 to date (sponsor)
- Natwest statements from April 2015 to date (applicant)


----------



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

Please some help us review these documents?? Thank you




superjuma said:


> Hello
> 
> We are applying for FLR(M) visa to extended my application (wife) stay in the UK. I arrived in april 2013 and we are staying with sponsors mother house from when I arrived in the UK until now.
> 
> ...


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Everyone volunteers their time on this forum. Please be patient and when someone can comment, they will.


----------



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok thank you


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

Looks OK to me. Hope a mod will confirm. Your payslips will need to be stamped by your employer if they are printed from the Internet, I think.


----------



## kimbo6987 (Jul 17, 2015)

Complete an su07 form as well.


----------



## Whatshouldwedo (Sep 29, 2013)

kimbo6987 said:


> Complete an su07 form as well.


Why would they need that?


----------



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks for the help, but we just noticed the BT bills with applicats name have the wrong title, it shows 'Mrs' not 'Ms' is that a problem?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

superjuma said:


> Thanks for the help, but we just noticed the BT bills with applicats name have the wrong title, it shows 'Mrs' not 'Ms' is that a problem?


No.  

My NHS file has me as a "Miss" when I'm most certainly a "Mrs." I've not bothered to get it changed to "Mrs," but I will do it one of these days.

I know that it's easier said than done but please try to relax and not overthink things.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You don't need the P60 since it doesn't cover the period you are using to meet the financial requirement.

You need a council tax or other utility bill in your mother's name.  **Correction**-You need a letter from the landlord giving your spouse permission to live there.

You need 6 pieces of evidence each that you've been living together. Looks like you have 5 for the applicant and 2 for yourself.

15 pictures is plenty.

**Edited to correct letter of permission.


----------



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you.

Just two points to be sure about:
1/ In terms for accommodation and relationship in our list, is what we have fine?
2/ Is su07 form needed?


----------



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

Thank you.

re: You need a council tax or other utility bill in your mother's name. Her letter needs to giver permission to your spouse to live there.

We have quarterly british gas update bills with my mothers and my name (sponsor) it covers the 2 year period. Plus her letter to allow us to live at the property. I'm also adding the house report used for her accepted spouse visa application, we are still at the same property, plus the tenancy agreement (also used in the accepted spouse visa application). Is this OK?


re: You need 6 pieces of evidence each that you've been living together. Looks like you have 5 for the applicant and 2 for yourself.

Do online purchase receipts with my name and address count as evidence? 

Say if I have 3x sky statements, does that count as 3 items from 1 source?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

See my edited post re the letter or permission.

No, receipts for online purchases don't count. Sky is also not a very strong document. Bank statements, gas, electric, water, letters from official sources like HMRC, NHS, DVLA, your employer


----------



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok 

I have british gas statements over the two years and my bank statements, Is that OK? I know its only two sources but they will be more than 6 items


----------



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

Can anyone explain what 6 items each mean? e.g if I have 6 bank statements does that mean 6 items from 1 source?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Ideally 6 items from 6 different sources spread across the time that you've lived together.


----------



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

but we are living with my mother, do we must to provide 6 different sources each?


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

Yes. This is how your prove your relationship. You need to prove that you live together. You need 6 examples each addressed jointly, separately or a combination and spread over the time that you've lived together. So if you had 2 things addressed jointly then you would each need 4 things addressed singly.


----------



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

We have the below letters addressed to us separately, all are orginal letters. Are these fine to submit?

- Letter from college today confirming she was living at this address from sept 2013 (applicant name)
- GP registration letter 2014 (applicant name)
- Nhs letter during pregnancy 2014 (applicant)
- NI number letter November 2014 (applicant)
- Natwest statements from April 2015 to date (applicant)
- BT bills from November 2014 to date (applicant name)

- Quarterly british gas bills from april 2013 to date (sponsor and mother name)
- Scotish widows pension letter 2014 (sponsor)
- HSBC statements 2013 to date (sponsor)
- GP appointment letter 2014 (sponsor)
- DVLA car ownership 2015 (sponsor)
- employer pay rise letter 2014 (sponsor)

The first 4 month when my wife (applicant) arrived she did not recieve any letter as she was setteling in the UK. Is this also ok?


----------



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

can a expert please have a look at the list above and confirm its fine, thanks.


----------



## superjuma (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi Nyclon, please check if the above is fine? Thank you


----------

